# Which nomination programme is open currently?



## insider580 (Nov 16, 2015)

Dear All,

I would like to know which nomination programme is currently open for IT professionals for Canada?


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

There isn't exactly a shortage of IT professionals in Canada.


----------



## insider580 (Nov 16, 2015)

colchar said:


> There isn't exactly a shortage of IT professionals in Canada.


Well, that does not answer my question but thank you for your feedback.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Which provinces have you inquired with?


----------



## yogjeet1984 (Sep 7, 2018)

insider580 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I would like to know which nomination programme is currently open for IT professionals for Canada?


Any reasons why you are not trying to improve your PTE score to Superior which will surely get you an 189 and 190 invite in less than a month..


----------



## insider580 (Nov 16, 2015)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> Which provinces have you inquired with?


To be honest, I have not done any research from my end yet. I thought it will be faster to get the information by posting here. 

Is it normal that people on this (Canadian forum) are not very helpful as compared to other (Aussie forum)?

I will find the required info by myself.


----------



## insider580 (Nov 16, 2015)

yogjeet1984 said:


> Any reasons why you are not trying to improve your PTE score to Superior which will surely get you an 189 and 190 invite in less than a month..


Yes bro, I am trying for that as well but exploring other options as well.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

insider580 said:


> To be honest, I have not done any research from my end yet. I thought it will be faster to get the information by posting here.
> 
> Is it normal that people on this (Canadian forum) are not very helpful as compared to other (Aussie forum)?
> 
> I will find the required info by myself.


This branch is slow compared to others, I’ll admit, but we are happy to help. That said, there is an unwritten expectation that if one is looking to relocate to a new country, some amount of research will have been undertaken instead of just jumping in and blindly asking about one aspect of the immigration process. Just blindly asking about Canadian immigration tends to make one look like they’re just grasping at straws/looking for a back up plan if their first choice (Australia) doesn’t pan out. 

When I was looking to move to the UK, I did a good deal of research into what my now husband and I had to do in order to secure my visa. Further, I made direct inquiries with the governing body that oversees my occupation to find out what I needed to do in order to take up work in the UK with the least amount of delay. 

With this information in hand, I peppered the UK branch with questions about the parts on which I needed clarification and advice. 




yogjeet1984 said:


> Any reasons why you are not trying to improve your PTE score to Superior which will surely get you an 189 and 190 invite in less than a month..


Incidentally, the PTE exam is not accepted for Express Entry to Canada.


----------



## insider580 (Nov 16, 2015)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> This branch is slow compared to others, I’ll admit, but we are happy to help. That said, there is an unwritten expectation that if one is looking to relocate to a new country, some amount of research will have been undertaken instead of just jumping in and blindly asking about one aspect of the immigration process. Just blindly asking about Canadian immigration tends to make one look like they’re just grasping at straws/looking for a back up plan if their first choice (Australia) doesn’t pan out.
> 
> When I was looking to move to the UK, I did a good deal of research into what my now husband and I had to do in order to secure my visa. Further, I made direct inquiries with the governing body that oversees my occupation to find out what I needed to do in order to take up work in the UK with the least amount of delay.
> 
> With this information in hand, I peppered the UK branch with questions about the parts on which I needed clarification and advice.


Thank you for your honesty and accepting the fact that this branch is slow compared to others. Well, my question was not about the Canadian immigration process since I am well aware of the overall process. I was just seeking some support/help to know if any PNP is currently open for IT professionals. I was simply expecting some IT professionals to jump in and answer my question in a simple way instead of throwing questions at me if I have done my initial research or not. Or, if I had enough time to post the questions here instead of searching GoC website. 

Also, I think this is normal if my initial choice (Australia) is not working at the moment and I am also looking at other options be it Canada, UK or any other country in this world. No one can tell me what not to look for, right?

This forum is created to help each other but I have not seen this attitude (at least in 2 of my posts). I would rather not post anything on this branch if people are not willing to support. 

I am sure being a moderate you must have seen how helpful people are in other threads and I have to give an example of Australia forum since I have been using it extensively. 



WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> Incidentally, the PTE exam is not accepted for Express Entry to Canada.


I think you again misunderstood. He was just asking me about PTE by looking at my signatures which are more related to my Aus PR process. You can also see he mentioned 189/190. I am sure you know there is nothing like 189/190 in the Canadian PR process.

Peace !!


----------



## myrrh (May 21, 2016)

insider580 said:


> Thank you for your honesty and accepting the fact that this branch is slow compared to others.


This is not a "branch"--as in, this is not an office or arm of an institution, company or agency...government or otherwise. You are writing to an anonymous online forum populated by unpaid volunteers. Nobody that I know of here works for immigration. Accordingly, posters either share anecdotes from personal experience or information gleaned from publicly available online resources--the latter you necessarily have access to as well.

As nobody has posted personal anecdotes in answer to your query, I think it safe to assume that no volunteers are currently seeking nomination in Canada as IT professionals, so nobody has relevant experiences to share. This means that any posters answering you would need to, you know, google the answer...just like you.

/SNIP/


----------



## insider580 (Nov 16, 2015)

myrrh said:


> This is not a "branch"--as in, this is not an office or arm of an institution, company or agency...government or otherwise. You are writing to an anonymous online forum populated by unpaid volunteers.


I am not the one who used the word "branch" in the beginning. Please go and check again who used it first and correct that person, not me. It clearly shows that you, a supposed "very helpful volunteer", is too lazy to even check that this word was used by the moderator of the forum. It clearly says a lot about you as well.



myrrh said:


> This means that any posters answering you would need to, you know, google the answer...just like you.


Seriously? So you are saying everyone (including you) on this forum must go back to "google"? Then what is the point of having this forum?

Thanks again to the moderator for accepting that "This branch is slow compared to others, I’ll admit". Now it clearly makes sense what she was talking about.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

For the record, I used the word 'branch' to mean a branch of Expat Forum as a whole... the site in general is the main trunk and the various countries are the 'branch'es on which specialised discussions occur... for example, on the Australia branch, would be expats and migrants discuss issues relating to Australia; on the Japan branch, Japanese issues are discussed; here in the Canada branch, Canadian issues etc etc etc.


Now that we have that cleared up and this thread has gone totally off topic, it is now closed.


----------

